
Show HN: Modd.io – Make HTML5 multiplayer games in browser - m0dE
http://www.modd.io
======
HenriNext
Looks cool, but from marketing point of view you'd probably convert much
better if you:

\- Allow users to start creating their game without registration (lesson from
early facebook games), and only after they're hooked ask them to register.

\- Be upfront about free vs paid: if it's free and you don't say anything
about it, then you lose the paranoid users, and if it is paid, then you piss
everybody off by asking money at late stage.

Anyway, well done and best of luck.

